# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  freezing

## dec11

every continuous hour or so the forum freezes up on me and only when im about to hit enter on a post? anyone else getting this?

----------


## MACHINE5150

YES!!!! Happens all the time to me lately.. didn't do this a while back so not sure why it is happening now?? maybe because more traffic?

----------


## dec11

> YES!!!! Happens all the time to me lately.. didn't do this a while back so not sure why it is happening now?? maybe because more traffic?


it never happen to me until they changed the forum to the new format, it just seems to get itself in a muddle, i thought maybe due to traffic also

----------


## Evader

What web browser are you guys using? I use Google Chrome and no issues. (granted, I don't post nearly as much as you two)

----------


## blacksmoke

Ya it's slowing right down on me too

----------


## dec11

> What web browser are you guys using? I use Google Chrome and no issues. (granted, I don't post nearly as much as you two)


on chrome, helped alot but it still goes down on me

----------


## Necrosaro

Not a browsers problem; most likely there end is causing the problem since I have issues too. Depends as well on when you are using the boards. Sometimes fine then other times slow waiting for the server to respond.

----------


## Hard.On

you are not alone

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Happens to me all the time on my phone.

----------


## SlimmerMe

I am having to shut down and start all over a lot...it freezes after a post more than anything...and then when coming back on it takes a long time to open up a thread

----------


## Far from massive

It's so damn frustrating, if you write a one liner and post it's hardly ever a problem. But spend 15 minutes writing a well thought out reply and you can be sure it's going to get you every time LOL 

Solution = Ctrl+A Ctrl+C Post and you will never have to worry about loosing that post again.

----------

